# errore glibc-2.4-r3...amd64

## IPc0P

salve raga ..... non mi dite di dare un okkiaa in giro perche' l'ho gia' fatto e non ne sono venuto a capo ! 

o almeno con le ricerche da me fatte!!!!

in fase di installazione "emerge system", l'errore e' questo: 

In file included from nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686/tls.h:34,

                      from include/tls.h:6

                      from <stdin>:1.

nptl/nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686/../tls.h:65:3 error: #error "TLS suppor is required."

make[1]: +++ [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/Version.v.i] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/glibc-2.4'

make:  +++ [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1545: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 940: Called src_compile

glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1169: Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 253: Called die 

plssss

 :Sad: (

----------

## Scen

Devi dare qualche informazione in più (altrimenti è difficile darti un aiuto):

output di emerge --info

flag USE attive per glibc (quindi output di emerge -pv glibc)

output di gcc-config -l

Tieni presente che vuoi compilare la versione instabile di glibc, e presumo tu abbia impostato ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64 in /etc/make.conf... sicuro di quello che stai facendo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IPc0P

scen , ho risolto con:

emerge -av gcc 

ho messo su le 4.1.1

thxx

----------

## IPc0P

sono sempre io con queste benedette glibc.2.4-r3 ....

avevo gia risolto prima con :

emerge -av gcc (pochi post sopra)

ma poi ho reinstallato tutto gentoo da zero, e questo problema non riesco piu a risolverlo nello stesso modo:

cioe', durante emerge system si ferma per lo stesso errore alle glibc,

iogli installato le 4.1.1 , faccio ripartire emerge system , ma dopo un po mi rida' lo stesso

errore alle glibc.2.4.r3 !!!

 :Sad: (

----------

## .:chrome:.

```
In file included from nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686/tls.h:34,

                      from include/tls.h:6

                      from <stdin>:1.

nptl/nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686/../tls.h:65:3 error: #error "TLS suppor is required."
```

questo vuol dire che stai compilando glibc con le flag nptl e nptlonly, ma per qualche motivo che purtroppo non ti so indicare, nptlonly non può essere usata sul tuo sistema. il problema è che le glibc 2.4 sono nptlonly senza via di scampo.

per questo sconsiglio di usare pacchetti sperimentali se non si sa esattamente cosa si sta facendo

puoi capire qual'è l'origine del problema, ma così, senza saper né leggere né scrivere, mi sa di molto complicato... oppure puoi fare il downgrade alla versione stabile 2.3, che ti consiglio caldamente

----------

## IPc0P

ok....

ma come faccio il downgrade mentre sto facendo " emerge system" ?

adesso sicuramente mi dara' dinuovo quell'errore (perche sto ricompilando) ,

praticamente si ferma emerge per via delle glibc , dovrei fare il downgrade e poi 

ripartire con l'emerge system??

se si , mi dai una dritta su come fare che non ho mai avuto occasione di downgradare niente??

grazi e mille e scusatemi 

 :Smile: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Stoppi l'emerge system con ctrl+c, possibilmente mentre *non* sta compilando nulla. fai il downgrade delle glibc, commentando l'apposita riga in /etc/portage/package.keywords e poi dai un bel emerge -uDNav world che ti sistema il tutto. perchè è cos importante per te fare emerge system?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> ok....
> 
> ma come faccio il downgrade mentre sto facendo " emerge system" ?

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-libs;name=glibc

questo vuol dire che tu stai installando un sistema ~x86 o ~amd64

non si installa software in testing se non si sa esattamente cosa si sta facendo!!!

commenta la riga ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in make.conf

----------

